# Bromoil...attempt(s) #2



## terri (Mar 14, 2005)

I made a couple of matrixes for each negative I selected for my first attempts at this process.   There are several different ways to approach it.   The first one I did a few weeks ago, I used a lot of brush strokes underwater, which resulted in high contrast.   On the images below, I tried to use less water to control the contrast better.

This one was done virtually all by brush strokes.   It has a more Impressionistic, dreamy quality, I think. 






For this one, I tried a roller.   It imparts a sharper, more photographic quality, with lots of detail.   





Which do you all like best?      I'm interested in your feedback and comments, as always.


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 14, 2005)

That's badass!

I think I prefer the 2nd one


----------



## terri (Mar 14, 2005)

Thank you....     You prefer the detail, or just the overall look of #2?


----------



## oriecat (Mar 14, 2005)

Terri, that's so cool!  I am not sure which one i prefer.  I love the sky on the first, but the detail below on the second.  So make me a third one please. :mrgreen:


----------



## sillyphaunt (Mar 14, 2005)

I LOVE the 1st one. You are totally my inspiration Terri. 

I like the 1st one becuase it reminds me a bit of a Holga photograph. The dark edges make the photograph for me. Do you sell your work, Terri? Or is it just for yourself?


----------



## terri (Mar 14, 2005)

sillyphaunt said:
			
		

> I LOVE the 1st one. You are totally my inspiration Terri.
> 
> I like the 1st one becuase it reminds me a bit of a Holga photograph. The dark edges make the photograph for me. Do you sell your work, Terri? Or is it just for yourself?


hee hee, I should have known a fellow Holga-user would pick up on that.  I did that extra bit of inking quite deliberately.       Glad you like it!!   Yes, I do sell my work, btw.


----------



## Chase (Mar 14, 2005)

Wow hmmm....which do I prefer...

I think I'd have to go with the first one just due to the more surreal feel of it. The darkened edges definitely add to the appeal of it for me as well. Its tough to explain, but the first just seems to have a little more character to it and the second one is closer to being a regular photograph. Really like them both though!


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 14, 2005)

I like the first one.


----------



## sillyphaunt (Mar 14, 2005)

Terri, Where do you sell your work? Online? I've been thinking about trying to sell some of my Holga stuff, but I don't know if there is a real market for it around here. I thought maybe about doing it online instead.


----------



## terri (Mar 15, 2005)

Kylie, I sell at art festivals, and have had a couple pieces in gallery exhibits (never sold there, tho).     I'll have my stuff on display online when I get my site up (some day soon I hope).   

Art is always a tough sell.   I don't do it for sales, per se, getting it out there while enjoying the fun of art festivals is more like a party, or celebration of my efforts for whatever I've been working on.   Somehow it completes the cycle, if that makes sense.   When it sells, I'm really happy for the validation.   But I'd be doing it regardless.


----------



## ferny (Mar 15, 2005)

I think they're both great, but I prefer the second one. It looks like a charcoal drawing.


----------



## terri (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks, ferny!!     

Seems to be a fairly even split on preference...   I'm more of an Impressionist fan, so I like the brush-only style of the first.   But the second was done in about half the time, so there will definitely be more of those, as well.     

Thanks for commenting.


----------



## sillyphaunt (Mar 15, 2005)

Ahh.. Art festival is a great idea! We have an arts and crafts fair here every year, all you have to do is pay $30 for a booth. Its not until August so I would have time to prepare.

I was also thinking about approaching a few of the local coffeehouses and seeing if they would let me put some of my photos up with my card and/or a price on it. I figure it would fit the decor of a coffeehouse the best, and if nothing else will be on display. Have you ever tried anything like that?


----------



## ferny (Mar 16, 2005)

I think I'm going to have to buy some stuff. What you and Mindy do is great. I want to be able to hold it in my own hands. I just don't want to give out my address.


----------



## terri (Mar 16, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to have to buy some stuff. What you and Mindy do is great. I want to be able to hold it in my own hands. *I just don't want to give out my address*.


That would definitely interfere with us being able to send you anything.    :mrgreen:    You'll have to make do with admiring our stuff online.


----------



## terri (Mar 16, 2005)

sillyphaunt said:
			
		

> Ahh.. Art festival is a great idea! We have an arts and crafts fair here every year, all you have to do is pay $30 for a booth. Its not until August so I would have time to prepare.
> 
> I was also thinking about approaching a few of the local coffeehouses and seeing if they would let me put some of my photos up with my card and/or a price on it. I figure it would fit the decor of a coffeehouse the best, and if nothing else will be on display. Have you ever tried anything like that?


Nah.   Not the coffeehouse thing.   That involves me having to hustle my stuff to someone, and I'm not into that.   I like festivals because they're passive, I suppose.   They're juried, meaning you have to pass muster of a committee, but once you're in, you can enjoy yourself and just chat with folks who enter your booth.   I've had the coolest conversations about art, photography, you name it, from people who attend these festivals.   And when there is a mad little rush and you're selling away, it's a wonderful feeling.   But I didn't have to do anything extra aside from being there.      It's a fault, I'm not outgoing enough in these situations.    :blushing:


----------



## 2500kelvin (Apr 10, 2005)

I´m loving this, whatever bromoil is


----------



## anua (Apr 11, 2005)

i think i like them both - first one for the mood the sky gives to it, and second one for the details - great pics as always, terri-


----------



## terri (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks, Anja!     

Kelvin, a bromoil print starts out as a regular silver gelatin print, which has been bleached (similar process to bleaching before sepia toning, if you've ever done that), but in this instance the silver is virtually removed from the print.   The image is brought back using lithographic inks, applied in various ways.   I'm glad you like them!


----------



## 2500kelvin (Apr 11, 2005)

ooook
I was wondering in the other thread about the way you took to get these images, and now i think i figure out. Thank youuuuuuuuu! And well done


----------



## terri (Apr 11, 2005)

No problem.       I'll try to answer any other question you have about the process; it involves a few steps along the way.   Thanks for all your kind words!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 9, 2005)

Terri I love these. This tree is one of my favorite subjects of yours.:heart:  Need get in this area more


----------



## terri (Jun 9, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Terri I love these. This tree is one of my favorite subjects of yours.:heart:  Need get in this area more


I'm so glad you like it!      This is majorly fun process, Jeff.... you have been warned.


----------



## elsaspet (Jul 13, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Thanks, Anja!
> 
> Kelvin, a bromoil print starts out as a regular silver gelatin print, which has been bleached (similar process to bleaching before sepia toning, if you've ever done that), but in this instance the silver is virtually removed from the print. The image is brought back using lithographic inks, applied in various ways. I'm glad you like them!


 
I STILL don't understand what it is, but _whatever_ it is, it sure looks fantastic!!!  :hail:


----------



## ferny (Jul 13, 2005)

Take a look at this.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17984

That terri, she's a clever bird, 'er.


----------



## elsaspet (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the link Ferny.  Man, that is toooooo cool!  I don't think I would have the patience for it.  And it goes without saying that I've never stepped inside a darkroom in my life and have no idea what all that stuff is.  But man, is it ever cool looking:thumbup:


----------



## terri (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow! Thanks for the kind words, Cindy!  It definitely takes some practice, but I'm really enjoying myself these days. I'm a very hands-on person, I love the darkroom, the chemicals, the inks, feeling the brushes....:blushing: uh, okay, 'nuff said, I accept being a freak. 



> That terri, she's a clever bird, 'er.


 And this marks the first time an Englishman has called me a bird. :cheer: It's a banner day, it is.


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 13, 2005)

Just a little further tooting of Terri's horn.... the scans do NOT do this stuff justice! At all!!! While I haven't seen these particular prints in person, I bought the Airplane, Daisy and Rock City prints she posted in another thread from her for our house. They are AWESOME!!! She matted them in white, I put them in black frames and OMG - are they stunning!!!  :hail:  :hail:  :hail: 

If there is any one thing that gets you interested in "alt techniques", this should be it.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 13, 2005)

Pictures Tammy!!!


----------



## ferny (Jul 13, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> And this marks the first time an Englishman has called me a bird. :cheer: It's a banner day, it is.


No problem, darlin'. Glad you enjoyed it.

:mrgreen:


----------

